# YOU MUST READ!!!!



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

DRIVER's LICENSE 
Check your Driver's License -I have already removed mine. 
I suggest you all do the same. 
Now you can see anyone's Driver's License on the Internet, including your own! 
I just searched for mine and there it was...picture and all! 
Thanks Homeland Security! 
Go to the web site, and check it out. It's unbelievable!!! 

Just enter your name, city and state to see if yours is on file. 
After your license comes on the screen, click the box marked "Please Remove.." This will remove it from public viewing, but not from law enforcement. 
Please notify all your friends so they can protect themselves too. 
Believe me they will thank you for it. 

http://www.license.shorturl.com/ <!--IBF.ATTACHMENT_308678-->


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm an information security professional, so as soon as I saw the domain "shorturl", I googled it (rather than click on it). Very funny! Bad guys could easily use this URL service to direct people to websites hosting malicious content. I should use this as a training aid at my company to teach people to not click on links in email/instant message/etc.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

wth lol it says im a monkey and my sex is never hahahaha


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

ha ha i feel for it i knew i should have scrolled down and see if anybody else did it lol good one......:doh:


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

You got me! That was a good one. I was getting mad as *%*$ while I was waiting for it to load.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

lol


----------



## Mud Duck (Dec 8, 2009)

Haha. didn't get me. I scrolled down first.


----------

